# Journeyman License in Florida



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

Currently living in Texas and about to move to Orlando. Can not really find any specific information on how the licensing works over there besides the ER and EC test. What will I need to do to acquire my J card in Orlando, Fl? Do they recognize Texas Journey man card? Any info would be very helpful thanks.


----------



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

You have to call Orange county licensing division. 407-836-5502 or 407-836-5522.
They will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

Well after calling those numbers I got some exciting news to share. If and when we move to Orlando my 13yrs of experience and 8yrs of being a journeyman and 3yrs of owning my own company goes to 0 and have to start off as a green freakin helper. Have to go back through the stupid apprenticeship program all over again. That freakin sucks.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jpelectricalsolution said:


> Well after calling those numbers I got some exciting news to share. If and when we move to Orlando my 13yrs of experience and 8yrs of being a journeyman and 3yrs of owning my own company goes to 0 and have to start off as a green freakin helper. Have to go back through the stupid apprenticeship program all over again. That freakin sucks.


While I know Texas and Florida do not reciprocate, I cannot see how you cannot sit down for the test in Florida. Thats crazy. Your time in the field is well documented. 
You should be able to pay a fee and apply to take the exam. I see no reason why you cannot take the exam today.
Sounds like you talked to the wrong dummies down there.


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

The lady there told me in the state of Florida I would have to start my time all over. I wil call later and ask for a supervisor or maybe some other people see if I can get some better answers


----------



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

There's other ways around this. Orange county is tough.
Call Polk County, or St, Johns County and take the test there. To me, a J-card is a J-card. I don't care where the guy took the test at.


----------



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

St John's County 904-827-6820 or 904-827-6842


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome appreciate the help


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

So I am assuming that Florida is not setup like Texas where your license is good for the whole state, possibly due to how hard certain areas get hit by hurricanes?


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

So I called St. Johns county and they said I don't have to do anything there, but orlando is different county so would have to talk to them. They told I would have to start at 0. These people said I can just show my Jcard to them and they would give me one there. Damn florida sucks about getting answers. I am still on it.

Actually screw it. I have my Jcard here I can show it to any employer and they can at least honor till I either pass a test or pay to get a Fl Jcard. Just deal with it when I get there this summer. Appreciate the help guys, learned a lot quick with these people.


----------



## madmaxx (Nov 12, 2010)

Far as i know Orange county needs minimum of 5 years of experience and 1 year of supervisory experience. Proof of passing exam. Fees. 1 passport sized photo.

Do you have all your paperwork in order? Start a paperwork trail or you'll never get anywhere. Is the person you spoke the final authority?


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Screw Orange County. They turned me down for my J-Card because they said 10yrs Navy and 18yrs overall didn't count. Travel next door to Osceola County. They would not have any problem accepting your schooling/experience. It is ridiculous about Orange County because Prometrix is who runs the tests now for Journeyman and Master (ER).

Contractor Licensing
Phone number 407-742-0200
The lady's name is Delores and tell her you want to test for Journeyman Electrician could she send you an application or just pick it up yourself once you get to town. Better yet read further, they have the app online and I provided you with a link.:thumbsup:

Address:
Contractor Licensing
1 Courthouse Square
Kissimme, Fl 34741

Here is the website to download the application.

http://www.osceola.org/buildingoffice/114-7126-7441/application_for_journeyman.cfm

Hope this helps. Florida is on the 2008 NEC and you must have a 75% to pass. A couple of counties only require a 70% but I wouldn't test in those counties you might get some grief from other counties.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What is an ER test? Is that an exam for a county issued "masters" license??


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

jrannis said:


> What is an ER test? Is that an exam for a county issued "masters" license??


Yes, that is the county level registered Master. I thought you were an ER or EC.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well in florida to work state wide you kinda need a Florida State Masters or you will be getting a new test in each county not all parts of florida accepts each others masters. Why its called dollars they make money off contractors some parts you can pay and copy some you cant you have to test or retest .

Funny but its that good job you bid but with out the state masters your in trouble .

This has always been fun and some towns if you not part of the good old boys in that town your not going to work in that town or pass a inspection only local good old boys get the work . 

Down here you will get a inspection on each job its all about money .

But dont worrie after 10 or 56 years they get to know ya and it gets better .

This has been going on since 1971 nothing new i kinda know most of the inspectors most of them were my helpers once .


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It is just interesting to me to see all of the different things those licenses are called.
We do not really have an ER test but, if you have a county masters license and you would like to dabble in contracting, you are required to "register" that license with the State and follow the insurance and supervision requirements. This license is very restrictive and best for a small contractor that works close to home. You can only work in your county. You cannot do alarm work under this type of license.

If you can qualify to sit for the state issued EC license and pass the exam THEN meet the qualifications to contract, you are issued an EC license. We used to call it a "State Masters" but, really, you are just a contractor.

Florida has 17 different electrical licenses:

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/elboard/documents/know_your_scope.pdf


----------



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

Orange county is the worst. Try Polk or Osceola. I know a few guys that went to Polk. 
If you are planning on working for someone then exp >>> some stupid card. 
State of Florida only requires that your employer hold a masters. Nobody cares that you don't have a card, half the j cards down here are half ******** anyhow.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

EC000#### are from when the test was really hard EC1300#### are the easy test give away liscence


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally made it down here. What a shock, nobody is hiring, but accepting applications though. Any way this state is a freakin joke when it comes to licensing. At least in Texas you have Apprentice, Journeyman, Master and that's it. When your a Master you're a contractor. All this by county BS is freakin stupid but at least they get to rob the working man just a little more. Starting Monday will start with Osceola and begin my quest for my J card. Luckily I got all my letters from my previous employers and recent Master I worked under. So I have the paper work, now just have to play the political BS with these guys. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Jpelectricalsolution said:


> Starting Monday will start with Osceola and begin my quest for my J card.


Why? What is the point of having a J-card here?


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Where have you applied? Do you have a job yet, if so with who?


----------



## floridaEC (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome to Fl. If you need help with your license don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> Where have you applied? Do you have a job yet, if so with who?


Well just moved in monday, wife had some processing to do tues. chased down some independent guy he gave me a few place to try. So I tried J&J and TEI and sent my resume to 4 other places on craigslist. So have not been trying long and kind of went against my rule for looking for a job. But I need to find one fast so have a long list to call monday so we will see what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

call quinco they are based out of winter park fl.they will be hiring around 50 electricians for a v.a. job in orlando.


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

knowledge29 said:


> call quinco they are based out of winter park fl.they will be hiring around 50 electricians for a v.a. job in orlando.


I filled out an application online with those guys as well. Will give them a call first thing Monday morning. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

You could also try Tri-City or my old company Folsom Services in St. Cloud, they (Folsom Services) do strictly service no construction.


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> You could also try Tri-City or my old company Folsom Services in St. Cloud, they (Folsom Services) do strictly service no construction.


Tri-city is not accepting applications called them as well. Will look up Folsom. Have wide range of experience. From schools, hospital, malls, concrete plant, gas stations, movie theaters, residential remodel and ground up design, 4yrs of service truck experience and the list just goes on and on. So I am qualified to work any where doing anything. the only thing I will need to learn is the differences between installation techniques that are required for this region due to hurricanes if they differ any from Texas.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Jpelectricalsolution said:


> Finally made it down here. What a shock, nobody is hiring, but accepting applications though. Any way this state is a freakin joke when it comes to licensing. At least in Texas you have Apprentice, Journeyman, Master and that's it. When your a Master you're a contractor. All this by county BS is freakin stupid but at least they get to rob the working man just a little more. Starting Monday will start with Osceola and begin my quest for my J card. Luckily I got all my letters from my previous employers and recent Master I worked under. So I have the paper work, now just have to play the political BS with these guys. Thanks for all the info.


ec is the state wide liscence er is the county by county lic. that must be registered with the state


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

ampman said:


> ec is the state wide liscence er is the county by county lic. that must be registered with the state


 Yeah I got that. Just don't understand why the state could not just streamline things to make it a little easier on the working man. Texas now requires apprentices to take a 4hr continuing education course to renew their license. While Jcard requires 8hr course every year. But I am not in Texas anymore so just have to get used to the way things are here. I am going to see what I need to do to sit for the ER other then what paper work I already have. 
I appreciate all the heads up. More info the better help me make this transition a little easier.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jpelectricalsolution said:


> Yeah I got that. Just don't understand why the state could not just streamline things to make it a little easier on the working man. Texas now requires apprentices to take a 4hr continuing education course to renew their license. While Jcard requires 8hr course every year. But I am not in Texas anymore so just have to get used to the way things are here. I am going to see what I need to do to sit for the ER other then what paper work I already have.
> I appreciate all the heads up. More info the better help me make this transition a little easier.


It may not be easy by using out of State experience. You will have to find a county that will accept your Texas experience. All of the applications I looked over ask for letters from State Contractors or local experience, I would not be surprised if some of the more rural counties, maybe even all of them, accepted out of State experience, you may only have to ask.
I do not have experience with the Thomson Prometric exams but the applications look very generic.

Good luck,

Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## floridaEC (Jun 13, 2011)

instead of dealing with the individual counties, you should call the DBPR (1-850-487-1395) or go to www.myfloridalicense.com and click on apply for a license and see what you qualify for. It does not say that your work experience must be in state, only that you must get previous employers that are licensed to qualify your experience. Some of the work I qualified when I got my EC license was out of state. Try Chinchor Electric in Orange City, they have alot of work going on at the hospital in Winterpark, if nothing else, Tim Chinchor the owner is a real nice guy and he sits on the Electrical Board with the state, Im sure he will answer any of your license questions.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to Hell........er.....I mean, Florida. 

I would try Del-Air. They are HUGE in Orlando. Also, don't limit yourself to just ECs. Also look at some of the bigger AC contractors, as many of them have their own electricians on their payroll. 

Good luck! (EmployFlorida.com is another good place to look. CL is mostly garbage.)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Welcome to Hell........er.....I mean, Florida.
> 
> I would try Del-Air. They are HUGE in Orlando. Also, don't limit yourself to just ECs. Also look at some of the bigger AC contractors, as many of them have their own electricians on their payroll.
> 
> Good luck! (EmployFlorida.com is another good place to look. CL is mostly garbage.)





> Also, don't limit yourself to just ECs. Also look at some of the bigger AC contractors, as many of them have their own electricians on their payroll.


That is the best way to go there is just that much more work if you go that route:thumbup:


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

Got a job, the pay is not to brag about but I am employed so beggars can't be choosers in this economy. Thanks for all the help guys. The company is: Control Electrical Services looks like a good company, start first thing tomorrow.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Florida is a backass state. More red tape to keep people employed.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Florida is a backass state. More red tape to keep people employed.


I thought NJ had red tape perfected to a science?  The last poll I read, NJ was in the bottom 5 for business friendliness.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Florida is a backass state. More red tape to keep people employed.


 now you take that back


----------



## Jpelectricalsolution (Dec 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> Screw Orange County. They turned me down for my J-Card because they said 10yrs Navy and 18yrs overall didn't count. Travel next door to Osceola County. They would not have any problem accepting your schooling/experience. It is ridiculous about Orange County because Prometrix is who runs the tests now for Journeyman and Master (ER).
> 
> Contractor Licensing
> Phone number 407-742-0200
> ...


This is the best piece of information you can have right here. Sit for my Journeyman test Dec 16-17 one of those days.


----------

